# Star Fleet Deck



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

I struggled with a few display ideas for the AMT Galileo and settled on the notion of a hangar bay flight deck. With the required power inverters drilled into particular places for the lighting, things became a bit cluttered for the 1701's hangar bay, but I 'm keeping the flight deck notion in mind. Perhaps this is the maintenance deck beneath the flight deck?

This video covers the racing stripes and the strategy to finish this piece off now that the Galileo herself is complete and all the pieces are coming together.






Link back to the model build portion here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=243508

Link to the electronics thread here:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=238399


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

So there wasn't anywhere near as much to do as I thought there would be. I took decals from the 350 Refit, some spares from the AMT 18" and some red and yellow stripes I had around.I touched up the inverters with some paint over the afternoon and glossed it all down. I technically should have waited for the gloss to fully cure in a couple days, but I got anxious to knock this one off. In doing so though, I put a wedge in the gloss coat. Had I waited for it to fully cure and harden this would not have happened. 

Nevertheless, I wired everything up and shot it. I started this build in Novermber 2006. Two years and many months later, I can finally call it done.

Thanks for looking in. 
Criticism and praise always welcome and appreciated.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice. ive been wanting to build a shuttle with bay.


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a great diorama! it's simplicity makes it perfect for display and upkeep. 

I really like it!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Congrats on completing the dio. 2 years plus, I would have packed it in months ago. 

Looks great to boot! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

207/50Here is a dio I done some years ago on an exploration vehicle finding an entrance to an ancient city, the vehicle was scratch built from 2 toy ray guns. Karl


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Model Man...Opps...I'm sorry I didn't mean to hijack your tread, I apologize, I was going to post this separately, Karl


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

Excellent hangar deck. This is the first I've seen, considering how long the Galileo's been available.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Raven- I don't think I've ever seen anything for the Gal either. I'm thinking about dropping some cg walls in the BG for some video work. We'll see how that experiment goes when I get to it. I also picked up some 1/32 WW2 soldiers that I'm hoping to whittle Star Fleet's slacking'est. 

Duster- No prob. You could always delete the photo and start that new thread you speak of. I will then edit this thread to remove this reference here. It looks like a nice dio! I'd like to hear more! In another thread, _*of course*_. :thumbsup:

And thanks everybody else for the comments. Looking at the boxes scattered about, I wasn't sure I liked them at the time, but they do look busy enough here to keep the eye moving, but not detailed enough to make you linger too long. (In these shots at least.)


----------

